# What's the difference between Stravinsky's Petrouchka 1911 and 1947?



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

Sunday I heard the Florida Orchestra perform the 1947 version. I bought the version conducted by Abbado and performed by the LSO and I didn't know it is the 1911 version. According to the conductor of the FL Orchestra, the 1911 version contains "moods" in the score which are absent in the 1947 version. Also, according to Wikipedia, the 1911 version contains more instruments. What other differences are there?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The principal reason that Stravinsky did the 1947 version was so that it would remain in copyright and he could continue to collect royalties. No kidding.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Stravinsky's original was a bit richer in orchestration than the 1947. Most casual listeners wouldn't even notice the difference.

The kind who say "Classical music is sooooooooo relaxing!!"


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Trumpets have triplet figures in one and duples in the other ( I seem to remember).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

motoboy said:


> Trumpets have triplet figures in one and duples in the other ( I seem to remember).


And most casual listeners wouldn't even notice. Some small differences in instrumentation too.

Either way, it's second for me in Stravinsky's output behind Le Sacre.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Most casual listeners wouldn't even notice the difference.


You're right. I can't tell the difference hahahah.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Declined said:


> You're right. I can't tell the difference hahahah.


I'm sure Pierre Boulez can.


----------

